# Amazon flex apk for android



## Abehernan (Sep 13, 2016)

Does anyone have the .apk file for the amazon flex app? I was recently emailed to see if I qualify, watched the 19 minute video, taken to the tinyurl link and it started downloading but only got to 5% then progress just disappeared from notifications. The tinyurl link won't work anymore. I've already emailed them about resending a link but not trying to wait days or weeks for them to respond. If anyone can provide me the apk file so I can get started that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

When you see that URL is available after watching the video, they send you an e-mail, that takes you to question and answer sessions Monday through Friday afternoons in the East, and Mornings in the West. Go to one of those question and answer sessions, and the current download link appears right away


----------

